# Does anyone here drive for an Amazon DSP?



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

How long is the typical onboard process? I phone interviewed and then took my drug test. I'm currently waiting for the drug test results, but I was wondering how long the whole process takes.


----------



## Vegas drivers (Dec 27, 2020)

Dsp was a waste of time for me personally


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

Vegas drivers said:


> Dsp was a waste of time for me personally


yeah i've seen mixed reviews for doing it. i'm pretty desperate these days so that's why i've gone down this road. thing is that i went for the drug test right before christmas and still haven't heard anything back.

do you remember how long it took you to get onboarded?


----------



## Vegas drivers (Dec 27, 2020)

sash69 said:


> yeah i've seen mixed reviews for doing it. i'm pretty desperate these days so that's why i've gone down this road. thing is that i went for the drug test right before christmas and still haven't heard anything back.
> 
> do you remember how long it took you to get onboarded?


I got on same week. Here in Vegas. They have a bunch of rules and the apps are set up for failure. For 16 an hour was a waste of time. They didn't drug test here in Nevada as well


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I never drove one of those delivery trucks, but for me to get onboarded as a Flex driver (using my own vehicle in Fall, 2018) it took around two months.


----------

